
Welsh Climber on Anniversary with Wife Killed in 1,000-Tonne Yosemite Rock Fall - justboxing
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/yosemite-national-park-death-british-climber-killed-falling-rock-el-capitan-crushed-andrew-foster-a7973716.html
======
typemismatch
Not trying to sound insensitive but does anyone know What happen to their dog?
Was it with them?

No mention of their companion dog in any of the stories

